# saw this on facebook



## shoe3 (Sep 5, 2018)

green bike wierd shape??? any guesses


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2018)

Cholo custom


----------



## shoe3 (Sep 5, 2018)

not familiar with cholo


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 5, 2018)

Cholo does custom motorcycles. Could be his or someone else's remnant of a project. Kinda cool.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2018)

shoe3 said:


> not familiar with cholo



Not sure how big it is now, but taking Schwinn cantilevers and  customizing the frames with metal & Bondo was popular out here, especially in the Latino bike community. Lowering, aftermarket springer forks, twisted spokes, chrome and gold plated everything was the thing to do. That bike was probably built for his hyna.
https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hyna


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks for clearing this up for me guys. I thought that was a girls Bowden.


----------

